
How I tried and failed to quit Google - SmkyMt
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/how-i-tried-and-failed-to-quit-google/
======
partingshots
So the author makes a concerted attempt at spinning his enjoyment of using
Google services as something negative, but based on his assertions I'm not
really seeing it. From Gmail to Google Drive to YouTube to Google Translate to
Google Maps to etcetera etcetera, every single one of these things provides
immense benefits to people's lives and improves the world with some ads being
the only cost.

Honestly, I think people take it a little too much for granted sometimes. I'm
not trying to call anyone out here, but just try to think about it a bit more.
No one owes anyone anything, and especially not to corporations, as to be
clear, Google is very much a mutual beneficiary in this relationship. They
make massive amounts of money, unimaginable sums, with profit margins that
will make your eyes bulge. So don't feel any obligation whatsoever.

Instead, what I think the point is that it can be extremely valuable to be
able to take a step back and to try with an unbiased eye, to look critically
at the business relationships you make with the various corporations that
exist in your life. Keeping in mind that none of them care about you as
person, your privacy, or anything at all really except for the dollar number
they can extract from you (specifically calling out Apple on this), how do
things weigh out?

